# Ratties



## VikingPrincess

These are my precious ratties...my pride and joy. I have been owned by rats for about 11 or so years now and can safely say they will always be in my life. I currently have 8 of them. 

Caoimhe 










Kyna



















Storm (he's a little bigger then this now...this was one of his younger pictures)










Angus & Storm










Buddy & Jolly










Thor & Captain










Thor is my 'heart rat' and is a 'mommy's boy'. He always wants to be with me, is very gentle, is kissy/licky & cuddly. He also seems VERY in tune to my emotions. Unfortunately he is about 2 yrs old now and showing his age. I will be devastated when he goes. I love ALL my rats, but some just hold onto your heart more then others.


----------



## Laki

Aw, nice ratties  I like Angus (he's mine, you just take care of him!!) and Caoimghe (or whatever, I know it's Gaelic and not pronounced that way anyway) - that first pic is just ADORABUBBLES!!


----------



## VikingPrincess

Laki said:


> Aw, nice ratties  I like Angus (he's mine, you just take care of him!!) and Caoimghe (or whatever, I know it's Gaelic and not pronounced that way anyway) - that first pic is just ADORABUBBLES!!


Hehe,want him? He's been bad the last couple days! :shock: 
Kidding,I would never give up my "bad" boy. 

Caoimhe - pronounced KEEVA. 
:-D

Thanks.


----------



## Laki

Right!! Caoimhe - I'd never think that's Keeva!! oh my!


----------



## Bombalurina

They are so cute! I wish we could get dumbos here! I have 5 standard-ears though, and I love them all to bits. My boys. I will never be without rats.


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, they're cute!


----------



## VikingPrincess

Thank you!



Bombalurina said:


> They are so cute! I wish we could get dumbos here! I have 5 standard-ears though, and I love them all to bits. My boys. I will never be without rats.


Thanks. Yes,I remember hearing Australia could not get dumbos,as well as a few other variety. But I don't know the reason?

But all ratties are great! I am like you,I will never be without rats.


----------



## Bombalurina

It's because it technically is a genetic mutation. They don't want to risk introducing any associated health problems into the rat population here. 

Aren't they the best pets ever? I bought them a box of tissues yesterday, and Richelieu spent the whole afternoon pulling the tissues out, covering the other boys and jumping on them. =) So cute. <3


----------



## doggyhog

OMG they are so adorable!!!! I would love to have some ratties some day.  I love the first picture! 

Right now a hamster is a better fit. Don't have room for a large cage.


----------



## Sena Hansler

And Alberta is scared these little critters are going to start plagues because people want them as captivity bred pets. tsk tsk. :lol: They are cute :3 I like the pic with your lil' Storm peeking out!!


----------



## VikingPrincess

Bombalurina said:


> It's because it technically is a genetic mutation. They don't want to risk introducing any associated health problems into the rat population here.
> 
> Aren't they the best pets ever? I bought them a box of tissues yesterday, and Richelieu spent the whole afternoon pulling the tissues out, covering the other boys and jumping on them. =) So cute. <3


Oh,I get it...I think. For example hairless ratties are more prone to illnesses and sicknesses then furries. 

Oh they are! Super cute,playful,fun and affectionate. Best little guys ever. 
Mine loooove tissues and tissue boxes. I often give them cereal and cookie boxes too,they love em'.


----------



## VikingPrincess

Yes,Alberta is the only Canadian province that claims they are 'rat free'. 
Just one reason I never wanna go there...:-D...I don't wanna go where pet rats are not welcome.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: We had one actual wild rat stowaway.... let's just put it, between winter and traffic rats in the wild don't last long here anyways. But yeah... my friend was confused because we have "Soft Fur Rats" and one American Rat thing, but we aren't supposed to have rats... "oh, THOSE are not classified as rats"... then why are they called rats? -.-


----------



## Bombalurina

It's such a shame you aren't allowed them as pets, Sena! I couldn't live in Alberta, forget swapping locations.  We aren't allowed ADFs here for the same reason, though - authorities are worried people are going to release them into the wild. With good reason, I suppose, since year before last fishermen found an albino oscar in a local lake. I have no idea how the poor thing survived winter. It's not exactly Norway here, but we still hit below freezing at night.


----------



## Sena Hansler

albino oscar?! wow. We had one in the store here - HUGE fish. scared my dog out of her wits though x.x :lol: And I didn't think ADFs could survive the wild...? huh. weird. o.o Well, here you can see king snakes, corn snakes, milk snakes, etc all slithering around here and there during spring and summer. Why? because people are ignorant and release them "cuz they can't care for them" or "they don't want them no more". I almost caught the king snake one :lol: poor things surely died in the winter


----------



## Pitluvs

I love seeing someone who knows what a "heart rat" is! I currently have 5 boys, Bobby (top ear siamese), Loki (capped grey dumbo), Ash (American blue hooded top ear with odd eyes), Stitch (black hooded top ear) and Jimmy (beige self top ear). I've owned rats since 2003, and always had them. Sadly, these will be the last of my boys as I really don't have much space left for my massive Ferret Nation cage lol 

You have some lovely babies, so many dumbos! I love Caoimhe. You don't happen to be on The Rat Shack?


----------



## Bombalurina

I wish I had a cage as compact as the Ferret Nation! I have the Ferplast Furet Tower, and it is HUGE.


----------



## LittleBettas

I love rats 
My younger sister has always had one or two growing up, once she gets her apartment, she's planning to start getting back into them... 
I have actually never had my OWN rat, but I have fostered rats (and rabbits, mice, hamsters and ferrets... etc) for local shelters
and I have to say... they are ADORABLE....
so stop trying to tempt me into getting my own!


----------



## Sena Hansler

we'll never stop tempting you :3 it's like the betta bug. if you're bit - that's it! :lol:


----------



## Pitluvs

Bombalurina said:


> I wish I had a cage as compact as the Ferret Nation! I have the Ferplast Furet Tower, and it is HUGE.


Dude, that cage isn't much bigger than mine LOL Mines not as deep but just as tall/wide.  I have the full double story Ferret Nation. Pain in the butt honestly. Built amazingly but I hate the shallow pans and I'm not about to shell out another $100 for aftermarket ones.

Tradesies?

And it's exactly like the Betta bug, but worst. There are many more rats needing homes than Bettas. 

remember, pairs+ only! No singletons


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: very true!! 

Bombalurina, very time I see your avatar I go "nyawwww" :lol: because they are cute. not the evil red eyed movie version lol!!


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> we'll never stop tempting you :3 it's like the betta bug. if you're bit - that's it! :lol:


Noooooo!!!!!
Lmao... I went with my sister about a week ago to look at some baby rats from a local breeder (local to her, lol)... OMG, she fell in love with a little black one... I wanted them ALL.... I have a feeling within the next few months I will end up with two babies.... or more..... <3


And agreed, there are a lot more ratties needing homes then bettas.... rats and ferrets don't come through the shelters very often (its nice when they do though!)... one of the few animals I would ever want to get from a breeder (my sister has always gotten adult rescues.. I think it high time I experianced some baby rat love!)


----------



## PaintingPintos

I wanted rats but of course my parents are terrified of them... I want to live in your house O.O


----------



## Pitluvs

There is nothing more amazing than baby rats <3


----------



## dramaqueen

There is way my mother would go for me having rats. lol


----------



## Pitluvs

Has she ever seen on in person?? With the tail covered? I've converted many people


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: yeah it's usually the tail that gets them! why? o.o It's just a tail. -I don't see the reasoning behind disliking the tail nor the cute beady eyes- x.x

And I have noticed that ferrets here, seem to take SO long to find a home, from the store. Even after being discounted. Plus, they should NEVER be separating a pair, whether brother/sister, or actual mating pair because they did that when I worked there...someone got the female, and left her brother behind. The attitude that flies at you and scars (your hands) from a lone ferret is just...yikes!! :lol: I have the scar to prove it. Through wool gloves.


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, I used to have a problem with the tails... but its hard not to be won over by them, lol

I had a pair of ferrets I adopted (why I started fostering them for local shelters), they had been dumped in a back yard with a doberman and a cocker spaniel after the owner moved... AC came to pick up the dogs and found the boogers... so I adopted them... about 2 years later the male passed from cancer and the female passed away within a week from her "brother" passing away (she had a clean bill of health)... I hate it that petstores sell them individually, they really do get close and for them, it is heartbreaking to loose a friend


----------



## Sena Hansler

Exactly. The pair in the store, were a duo of misfits :lol: I don't like ferrets because I had bad experiences with them... and these two were young, and yeah, nippy. So I wore one wool glove as a "just in case they turn and bite me because they try" and used the other hand to support their bumb. This was when I had to clean their kennel/cage/thing. The female was fine, the male was squirmy... they sold HER, and he became the terror I actually REFUSED to handle after he latched on and gave me a lovely scar  I don't blame him though. I'd be upset too..to be isolated...

I'm actually adopting 2 guineas, because the owner has allergies and must get rid of them. Since they come with a hutch and cage, plus a bunch o' other stuff, mind as well  better than them going to the shelter or wherever....


----------



## LittleBettas

They are really social.... I have always described owning ferrets as owning a kitten or puppy... for life, lol, they need the constant company of another animal.... ferret being prefered.... I know my two, Ray and Queen, would team up, Queen, being the better climber, would climb up on my dresser (or bookcase) and knock down items and Ray would hide them.... the first time I became aware of it was when they tped my WHOLE room with paper towels (I used them to clean their bedroom... lol and forgot them once... and thats al it took)... it was a six pack and every one of the rolls was spread across my room, over my bed, under it, around my couch, my fish tank..... it was a HUGE mess... and I opened the door and Ray was staring at me sitting on the floor all innocent....
Lol, I miss the boogers


Congrats on adopting the guineas, def. better than going to a shelter... or ending up as snake food :/


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: WOW that is awesome what they did...er...I mean...bad ferrets :3 

Yeah I do have a guinea, who I found is allergic to Pine bedding (what I was given with her) so she has another type... not quite carefresh, but good enough. So, if they get along I'll allow them to be together...

from what I know, here, guineas rarely make it to shelters. it's usually a snake owner that gets them :shock: Ferrets for most people are "gross", and rats are "repelling" :lol: looks like the rodent section has got some problems lol!!


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, THAT was awesome compared to when they discovered air vents... and how to remove them... BIGGEST scare of my life... lol

Actually most guineas, ferrets, rabbits, and rats are "allergic" to pine bedding (it actually causes upper respitory problems)... I found that recycled newspaper (purina cat litter) worked GREAT for ferrets... but with guinea pigs you would need to probably go with something less.... food like... lol


Have you seen the cages you can build for guineas? I saw them origninally for rabbits but since they have become a huge thing for guineas... wish I had these when I was younger and owned guineas: http://www.guineapigcages.com/toys.htm


----------



## Sena Hansler

Cool!!! I have no idea how big the cage is that I am getting with the guineas... But they do have a hutch too... so all else fails... :lol: also, I have ONE problem. Age... my Honey is about 2 months, just a little baby :3 these guineas (females as well don't worry!) are 2-3 years old... anything I need to be warned of? xD

and omg they found out how to get the air vents off?! yikes! lol and people say animals like that are dumb...


----------



## LittleBettas

I know! They are pretty cheap to make (I looked it up a while back when contemplating making one for my rabbit before he passed away)
It depepends on the pig, lol, when my guinea Zoot was 2-3 years one of my friends got a little boy (Petey)... we decided to see if they could get along and they hit it off... despite the 1-2 years difference and the fact they were both boys.... but they were alone, the two girls your getting already have someone... though honestly, it may actually turn out well since it is YOUR (originial) girls turf... but who knows, lol, animals like to keep us on our toes

Even worse... they decided they made really fun tunnels.... and a great hiding place for "stuff"... one of those things being an army issued alarm clock (has an extended lifetime) that is STILL stuck somewhere within the depths of the airvents.... and goes off every morning at 4:30am..... so yeah... I think they did that on purpose, lol....


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol: :lol: I love your ferrets. hahahaha... one day they'll replace the air vents, and be all "what the heck?! How'd that get in there?!"

And hmm okay...we'll see how it goes. I'll have them out in the dining room (blocked off by awesomeness of boxes) to interact, and won't actually stick them in together for a week or so, just side by side or something.


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, considering my parents are getting ready to sell the house  I can't wait... they def. left their mark though 

Im sure if you google it there are lots of ways to help introduce guineas.... but a large room like you have planned should work, that way they have room to be away from each other and explore without feeling forced


----------



## Rosso1011

Wow. Shows how much I've been on lately. I missed an entire thread on rats. I miss having rats sometimes, especially the girls. They are so sweet! I wonder if any of you have heard of Martin's Cages? I got a cage from them once, it was either the highrise or the rat tower... can't remember right offhand. I think they carry other cages for other small pets as well.


----------



## LittleBettas

I've heard of Martin's Cages... they are nice (you can't find many rat cages on the market) but I hate how all of the "layers" are mesh/wire.... not good for the feeties... I knew someone who made covers for them though, they protected the feet/toes and came off for easy cleaning... if I could remember how she did it I would probably get one (the cage)
I've used "remodled" ferret cages from Ferret Nation (just a little chicken wire or even regular wire to wrap around where the bars are to wide) it worked great and I didnt have to worry about toes or feet getting caught in the bottom


----------



## Sena Hansler

I've seen so many cages that have the wire mesh on the bottom - for ferrets, guineas, and rats/mice. I never understood why they'd make that design...it's bad fro the critters.


----------



## LittleBettas

I know :-/
I've seen a lot of critters loose a toe or two... and even a few foots.... from them


----------



## Sena Hansler

yikes!!! I check my guinea's feet daily for anything.  plus, I need to trim her nails... they're getting long and very...sharp...


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, I need to do the same or my turtle, her back toes are getting a little to long


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: that'd be a good idea!! 
why kind of turtle do you have?


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, I've been putting it off because she has gotten grumpy with the weather... no more outside time :-/
She's an Eastern Box Turtle


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ooo  lol!! I know, they love being outside. I cannot wait for spring when I can have the guineas outside. Summer'll be stifling hot.... Not sure what I'll do then. I am buying a crate/kennel fan for the guineas because I know if it is 45 (celsius) outside, it's bound to be 55 inside -.- we have NO fans. or A/C.


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, she really just likes any excuse to be mean 
At my parents house I used to have a pen set up outside for guineas, rabbits or ferrets to run (play) I had to watch them while they were there (my street was full of nosy kids and you already know how curious ferrets are, lol)
NO fans OR AC!?!?!?!? I would SO die, lol, I don't know how you live with that


----------



## Sena Hansler

I moved here in December x.x I don't know HOW I will survive lol However I have a higher tolerance for hot weather. (no wonder I like bettas...I'd fry goldfish by accident in our hot summers!!) I don't do well in the cold.


----------



## Pitluvs

A little story on Ferrets... 

There was one ferret I took home a few years ago, random stop at a pet store 6 hours from home and I decided to buy a ferret. I named her Hali, she was a full grown female in with a bunch of babies. The store said she had been there for a year. I can't even find a picture that looks like her, but she was fluffy and white with little black tips on her fur. So unique. Anyways, I took her home and she was a savage. She would bite (not nip) through the bars, she couldn't be handled. I had experience with ferrets (my first was an abuse case that was deaf, she bit a lot) but not a healthy ferret. Anyways, everything I tried wouldn't work. I was doomed. 

One night I was sitting on the sofa, the ferret cage was in the hallway to the bedrooms. I heard screaming. Those with ferrets understand the "screaming" I speak of. I ran to check and poor Hali got her leg stuck in a bar on her cage. She was spitting and biting. I had to have 15 stitches done at the hospital. But when I finally got her free, I held her so close and cried. It broke my heart to hear her in that much pain. I kissed her and spoke to her and snuggled her... and I would NOT let her leave my side. It wasn't until 3 days later that I realized, she stopped biting me when I went to the cage. Poor Hali was so grateful, and saw the human I actually was. She was the sweetest ferret after that, one of my favorites actually. Sadly, she crossed over the rainbow bridge in my arms a few months later after loosing her battle with cancer. I miss her.

My other story? My Noelle... a little half size ferret I stole from a crack house in 2006 on Christmas Eve. Friend of mine called me to come over and check out the ferret, and the owner was too out of it to notice I was there. Seeing as I was helping with rescue, the concerned people called me. I told them she was sick, I told them she wasn't going to make it and I would take her and have her humanely put down. No, she was actually in a ferret sleep and was very much the picture of health just very hyper from never being out of her cage. Best choice I ever made was taking her out of that house! Noelle never had a cage with me, she slept on my bed with the cats and rode around in my sweater hood during the day. I would call for the cats and she would come running too. She was my absolute favorite!! I miss her to this day.

Ferret can be amazing pets... I don't own them because they stink lol


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> I moved here in December x.x I don't know HOW I will survive lol However I have a higher tolerance for hot weather. (no wonder I like bettas...I'd fry goldfish by accident in our hot summers!!) I don't do well in the cold.


 
Lol, I don't do well in the cold either... thank goodness for being born in modern day.... had I been born "way back then"....

Lmao, so Im guesing goldfish are off the... menu? (and by that I mean the menu for what pets to own.... yikes)


----------



## Sena Hansler

Pitluvs awwww the first one is so cute  I do agree though. they stink :lol:

And I would LOVE a blackmoore goldfish. Just... I do not have a big enough tank aaand it gets darn warm here for summer. o.o


----------



## LittleBettas

Pitluvs said:


> A little story on Ferrets...
> 
> There was one ferret I took home a few years ago, random stop at a pet store 6 hours from home and I decided to buy a ferret. I named her Hali, she was a full grown female in with a bunch of babies. The store said she had been there for a year. I can't even find a picture that looks like her, but she was fluffy and white with little black tips on her fur. So unique. Anyways, I took her home and she was a savage. She would bite (not nip) through the bars, she couldn't be handled. I had experience with ferrets (my first was an abuse case that was deaf, she bit a lot) but not a healthy ferret. Anyways, everything I tried wouldn't work. I was doomed.
> 
> One night I was sitting on the sofa, the ferret cage was in the hallway to the bedrooms. I heard screaming. Those with ferrets understand the "screaming" I speak of. I ran to check and poor Hali got her leg stuck in a bar on her cage. She was spitting and biting. I had to have 15 stitches done at the hospital. But when I finally got her free, I held her so close and cried. It broke my heart to hear her in that much pain. I kissed her and spoke to her and snuggled her... and I would NOT let her leave my side. It wasn't until 3 days later that I realized, she stopped biting me when I went to the cage. Poor Hali was so grateful, and saw the human I actually was. She was the sweetest ferret after that, one of my favorites actually. Sadly, she crossed over the rainbow bridge in my arms a few months later after loosing her battle with cancer. I miss her.


My female, Queen was the same way, she HATED people, the only reason she tolerated me was because Ray was head over heels for me.... The only... and I mean ONLY time she ever showed some love for me was when I got an ear infection and stayed in bed... Ray snuck up onto the bed and laid on my pillow and licked my face... Queen snuck up and curled up at my feet.... then to remind me she still didnt like me she bit my foot and we went to sleep like that



Pitluvs said:


> My other story? My Noelle... a little half size ferret I stole from a crack house in 2006 on Christmas Eve. Friend of mine called me to come over and check out the ferret, and the owner was too out of it to notice I was there. Seeing as I was helping with rescue, the concerned people called me. I told them she was sick, I told them she wasn't going to make it and I would take her and have her humanely put down. No, she was actually in a ferret sleep and was very much the picture of health just very hyper from never being out of her cage. Best choice I ever made was taking her out of that house! Noelle never had a cage with me, she slept on my bed with the cats and rode around in my sweater hood during the day. I would call for the cats and she would come running too. She was my absolute favorite!! I miss her to this day.


Aw, poor girl, it always amazes me how the worst people can sometimes end up owning ferrets, she sounds like she was a complete doll 




Pitluvs said:


> Ferret can be amazing pets... I don't own them because they stink lol


Lol, they really can be... and yeah... no matter what... they always leave a faint musky odor... I was lucky enough that Ray and Queens and EVERY foster ferret I had were easy to potty train, it made some of it easier... the only reason I don't own ferrets anymore though is how common it is for them to get cancer.... I never want to go through that again


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> And I would LOVE a blackmoore goldfish. Just... I do not have a big enough tank aaand it gets darn warm here for summer. o.o


Lol, I love the look of them, they are just SO cute.... but yeah... no tanks big enough and I would hate to just have ONE (besides... Imma betta gal, lol).... your house would have no fans or AC... but your goldfish would! lmao


----------



## Sena Hansler

exactly :lol: and I'd rather dish out what is needed for a fan for the guineas :3 I could have gotten 3 goldies and a tank.... for free....here....problem.
The tank is approximately a 20 gallon and the goldies are BIG. Not the baby size, no, actually getting big. and I wouldn't be allowing myself to house a goldie in a 20, let alone adopt ones with a 20 gallon :|


----------



## LittleBettas

Thats just sad... I can't believe that people do that kind of stuff... I mean, ONE looks crowed as it is....and I know what you mean, that would be torture to see...though a free 20 gallon tank would be tempting....


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right? xD if I knew anyone with a large tank for 1-3 goldies (as pets not feeders preferably) I would actually take them. It comes with extra filters... :lol: all well. I still couldn't bare seeing them for even a short time in a small space.


----------



## LittleBettas

What about someone with a pond?
like a library or a school... I know my school has a HUGE pond, they take in a few "rescues" everynow and then (normally college student's pets that have gotten to big or something)
.... or maybe its to hot in your area? I dunno... lol, I just thought of that... it always stays reasonably cool here and when it gets to hot the highest it gets it the 80s and RARELY the 90s... and then the fish swim to the bottom of the pond or under the bridge where its cooler


----------



## Sena Hansler

I dunno anyone with a cold water tank :lol: most people have oscars, cichlids, gouramis, bettas, tetras and danios. o.o Minnows are feeders or for cycling tanks, and goldies are feeders or for ponds, and the goldies rarely sell as pets. which is sad. when they have XXXLG comets.


----------



## LittleBettas

Seriously... it amazes me how many petstores have goldfish... but I have actually never actually seen anyone BUY one... everyone goes for tropical tanks


----------



## Sena Hansler

exactly. Ohh I just registered on the guinea pig site o.o


----------



## LittleBettas

Aw! 
Congrats!
Lol, I know you'll have fun with that... one more thing to get addicted to ;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: well since Honey is getting 2 new friends... I just want some more info than "people here say" right? lol.


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, next thing you know you'll be adopting two more and converting half your room to a giant cage and spending your money on cute toys and special diet food ;-)
lmao, good luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler

xDDD Yes. Someone'll come over, and have 5 cavys great them and 14 bettas staring at them accusingly with the thought of "FEED ME NAO!!" cross their little finned minds...........


----------



## LittleBettas

Lmao, that would be a VERY interesting greeting... especially for first-timers.... but you gotta admit... you like the idea ;-) lmao


----------



## Sena Hansler

....maybe I do >.> :lol:


----------



## LittleBettas

Lmao... maybe?
maybe.... if you add 2...3....4....or more.... bettas ;-)
lmao


----------



## Sena Hansler

....and I wanna pony, and a chicken, and a rooster, and a parrot, and a budgie =D :lol: jk


----------



## LittleBettas

Lmao... you so want that pony 

I just realized how wierd it must be for someone to walk into my house... 4 dogs... 1 turtle....and 16 bettas... yeah... must look wierd... lmao


----------



## Sena Hansler

....... yup lol. My new roommate was hesitant for me having fish tanks "everywhere". I pointed out I have the OCD and clumsy part in me :lol: tanks are against walls, out of the way.  and with lids because he has a kitty :| a cute kitty :3


----------



## LittleBettas

lol, my BF just likes me being busy so he can play video games.... and he honestly loves the sorority... my roommate had no choice, he moved in AFTER I did and he's never really here (at work) so I guess Im lucky  especially since I just put a bid on 7 new bettas.. gosh, lmao

The kitty gets along with the guinea?


----------



## Sena Hansler

O_O I wish I could put a bid on 7 female xDD and my new roomie has no choice either. I won't downsize my tanks  MY BETTAS >.>


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, one boy I JUST won (YEAH!!!) ... I will never downsize either... EVER... lol, my roommate is actually driving me to another city to pick up a 10 gallon tank :-D so excited!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lucky x) my roomie won't drive me to get tanks :3 or fishies. Until some of the rescues are adopted.


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, he wont take me to get any more fish... but its a really good deal on a tank ($30 10 gallon tank with a brand new filter, hood, live plant lights, rocks, silk plants, AQ salt, water conditionor (API) and a few other random items)... and he kind of owes me for petsitting ;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler

hehehe "I petsat for you!" .... "fiiiine." :lol: that's usually how it would go here. But, on a good note, OMG HIS KITTY IS SO CUTE! >< and our landlord didn't ask for a pet desposit.. :| he asked for one from us if we were to get a cat or dog.  all well :3


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, actually HE offered :-O
I know.. shocker!!!!
Aw... Im not a big fan of cats (going potty indoors... EW)... but they are really cute, lol
And thats messed up... I swear sometimes I feel like me and my roommate are the only ones paying deposits.... our apartment doesn't really seem to bother checking who has a dog and who doesnt, but they are more than happy to fine $75 for an unleashed dog or if you don't pick up ALL of your pups mess :-/


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah.... so we didn't get a cat or dog xD but hey, now I'll have 14 bettas, 3 guineas AND a cat :| looks like you're right.


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, seems to me like you got the better end of the deal


----------



## Sena Hansler

perhaps xD and I CAN blame him if one of my fish die without a cause >.> he says I cant. But all my fish in ms. kitty's reach are covered.


----------



## LittleBettas

LMAO, aw, poor kitty.... gets blamed for everything 
Tell him to keep his kitty on a SHORT leash, lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

xDD well I realized I'll need to figure out how I can let my cavys have floor time.... with the cat around.


----------



## LittleBettas

.... Im guesing he/she doesn't like the piggies?
Evil little thing  lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'm not sure xD she is a fairly young cat, very playful and active. I want to see how she is with me holding a guinea (that way I get beat not the guinea x.x just in case)


----------



## LittleBettas

If she's young there may be hope, lol... but that sounds like the best plan  good luck!!!!


----------



## Bombalurina

That's a good thing about ratties - they don't present a threat to my fish. I just have to but in and say - my fat Hyde is curled up underneath one of the towels I put in for him to sleep on. He is basically a big blue lump with tufts of white fur sticking through where he has chewed holes in the towel. <3


----------



## LittleBettas

Aw, he sounds adorable Bom 
I miss having ratties around... or really any little furry critters XD


----------



## LittleBettas

Aw, he sounds adorable Bom 
I miss having ratties around... or really any little furry critters XD


----------



## LittleBettas

Aw, he sounds adorable Bom 
I miss having ratties around... or really any little furry critters XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

yikes! three times the charm? :3 This site is lagging soo bad for me  nothing else is.


----------



## LittleBettas

Yikes :-/
Its doing the same thing to me today, this keeps happening :-/


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ahh so I'm not crazy... >.> okay, well I mean I'm not a lunatic :3 It's better now for me, what about you?


----------



## LittleBettas

Actually yes, lol, thank goodness, there must have been a lot of people logging on or something


----------



## Sena Hansler

I think so...all day  or they were updating. that too.
I got my two guineas today. underweight BADLY, probably were not fed veggies very much. Poor Creature (roomie named her...she is ginger/white with red eyes x.x) has a rash on her rump, a sore on her foot, underweight, her back hurts, she moves stiffly... She needs to see a vet here soon. The other gal, Panda of the Opera (hehe guinea site user gave me the name idea!) who has one black eye like a panda, then the other side is a mask :3 she is super underweight, a sore on her foot, but otherwise healthy.


----------



## LittleBettas

AW, poor girls, I would of hated to of dealt with the owners >:-(
Im glad they are now with a good person and can be healthy like they are suppoced to be
... make sure you post pictures of the babies... and give them a carrot from me


----------



## Sena Hansler

They came, dropped them off, left. I checked on the guineas, sat with the top of the cage off, and saw how Creature kept trying to bite me because of a sore spot on her back/side. So, I just ran my hand along, checking everything else, and same with Panda. Considering I've worked with guineas, I know what doesn't seem right... also, are their nails supposed to be a yucky yellow?  my Honey has white. I've seen black nails too... not icky yellow.

:lol: these are MY "ratties". the closest to a rat we'll ever get in alberta :3 asides from mice. In order: Creature, Panda, Honey.


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> They came, dropped them off, left. I checked on the guineas, sat with the top of the cage off, and saw how Creature kept trying to bite me because of a sore spot on her back/side. So, I just ran my hand along, checking everything else, and same with Panda.


Seriously? WOW.... people amaze me... I hope they never get a pet again... they obviously do NOT deserve one




Sena Hansler said:


> Considering I've worked with guineas, I know what doesn't seem right... also, are their nails supposed to be a yucky yellow?  my Honey has white. I've seen black nails too... not icky yellow.


The only time I have seen yellow nails is with animals with white nails (and fur) who have been sitting in urine for extended periods of time.... poor babies :-( 



Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: these are MY "ratties". the closest to a rat we'll ever get in alberta :3 asides from mice. In order: Creature, Panda, Honey.


 
AW, they are all so CUTE... Honey really is tiny!!!
I have actually never gotten to see a long haired guinea in person... Im so jealous... Im glad they have a good home though


----------



## Bombalurina

They are SO CUTE! I would never have a guinea pig over a rat, but they are absolutely adorable.  I wouldn't mind having one as well as a rat... 

Dear me, when I leave home, the pets I will no doubt end up having (all adopted from poor homes or the RSPCA, of course)...rats, mice, lizards, frogs, rabbits, birds, insects, and, of course, fish...


----------



## Sena Hansler

That makes sense for their nails. They REEK so bad... I have never even smelled a store guinea to be this bad. I need to find either aspen or carefresh...or something like it. The walmart here has expensive paper stuff for a small bag that wouldn't fill their cage x.x

They were allergic to these cuties - and even when messaging me, they were blunt, to the point, and fast to reply. Usually I see people saying "I love them so much but my husband has allergies" or something. Nope. just "2 guineas, free, cage, accessories." >< All well. I would have separated Creature, but she was very upset I removed her buddy for bath time! Otherwise Honey and Panda would be together, and she'd be in a "quarantine" to avoid injuries.


----------



## Rosso1011

Bombalurina... I feel the same way about rats. One you have one, it's hard to replace that interaction. I know I am apparently way late on this one, but even though the martin cages are all mesh, there are ways to cover it up for rat foot safety... just that it can be a pain if you end up with a larger cage. My concern though, is if I get something that has different material for the upper floors or at least the stairs is a big concern, will they be able to chew through it?


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> That makes sense for their nails. They REEK so bad... I have never even smelled a store guinea to be this bad. I need to find either aspen or carefresh...or something like it. The walmart here has expensive paper stuff for a small bag that wouldn't fill their cage x.x
> 
> They were allergic to these cuties - and even when messaging me, they were blunt, to the point, and fast to reply. Usually I see people saying "I love them so much but my husband has allergies" or something. Nope. just "2 guineas, free, cage, accessories." >< All well. I would have separated Creature, but she was very upset I removed her buddy for bath time! Otherwise Honey and Panda would be together, and she'd be in a "quarantine" to avoid injuries.


 
Sad thing about volunteering at shelters... you see that kind of stuff ALL the time :-/ its amazing the conditions people keep their pets in.... and its even more amazing how litle some people can care for another living animal


I used to get the stuff at target... not sure if you have one, but they have occassional sales and sometimes Id by lucky to find the carefresh cupons (it was to expensive otherwise, which is why I used the recycled purina newspaper pellets)


You can try washing her down with a baby wipe for now... but you will probably need to wash the injuries with something else.... and the baby wipes will only help a little.... just enough to get some of the ickies off without stressing her out to much


----------



## LittleBettas

Rosso1011 said:


> Bombalurina... I feel the same way about rats. One you have one, it's hard to replace that interaction. I know I am apparently way late on this one, but even though the martin cages are all mesh, there are ways to cover it up for rat foot safety... just that it can be a pain if you end up with a larger cage. My concern though, is if I get something that has different material for the upper floors or at least the stairs is a big concern, will they be able to chew through it?


I did mention I used to know someone who made them... covers for the bottoms.... I just for the life of me can't find her contact info to see if she still makes them or if she can tell mehow

there is a specific material that you can use... they will still chew it, but its a bit slower.... its lke fleece or something?
Im not sure, I use it to make tug toys for flybal


----------



## Sena Hansler

I found Creature does not like Honey x.x also is there any other stuff to use, other than carefresh stuff? Here it's pretty expensive for stuff like it, for a small bag that won't fill this cage. I cannot find aspen. We have tons of unbought cedar and pine -.- lol.


----------



## LittleBettas

Aw... maybe she'll warm up once she's feeling a bit better? :-/



You can always try online... I found this site that has Carefresh on sale:

http://www.petmountain.com/product//11442-525537/carefresh-natural-pet-bedding.html



I also know that alot of people will lay down fleece on the bottom of their cages... its easy on the piggies feet, you can simply brush off poop and wash the blankets everynow and then (I don't know if your guineas are the same way, but mine have always chosen a spot to do the majority of their pooping and all of their peeing.. so where they went I would set up folded newspaper or towels)

Awesome cages and the fleece:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VdR6gRpHKQ&feature=related

Fleece is honestly the cheapest way to go since you never stop using it...


----------



## Sena Hansler

I've used a fleece blanket I don't use anymore, for Honey :3 she loves the feel on it... I may need to use it for these two girls, because of their feet. I want to make sure to have something cushiony  And hopefully Creature is just in her monster phase because she hurts all over.

Also, they make lovely bag/fridge alarms. :| "SQUEE SQUEE SQUEE!!!" -they stare intentively at me- O_O


----------



## Rosso1011

Sena Hansler said:


> I found Creature does not like Honey x.x also is there any other stuff to use, other than carefresh stuff? Here it's pretty expensive for stuff like it, for a small bag that won't fill this cage. I cannot find aspen. We have tons of unbought cedar and pine -.- lol.


Not sure of exact brands but you can try finding corn cob bedding, I've heard of cotton-based bedding, if you can find something that is similar to carefresh (made from recycled paper or cardboard) that would be just as good. The big thing with pet care is to stay away from aspen and pine. Also, be careful with wood shavings, because some small pets have allergies to it. One of my girls did not care for wood shavings and would sit there sneezing.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah Honey is allergic to pine, and the owners before me of the two girls said they too were allergic. 

I have an idea, to change the closet I have (nice, 5 by 5!! into a guinea room. the high shelves can hold any supplies, and then I need to find what to lay down on the bottom, since there is carpet -.- and cover the corners so they don't chew the walls :lol:


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> I've used a fleece blanket I don't use anymore, for Honey :3 she loves the feel on it... I may need to use it for these two girls, because of their feet. I want to make sure to have something cushiony  And hopefully Creature is just in her monster phase because she hurts all over.
> 
> Also, they make lovely bag/fridge alarms. :| "SQUEE SQUEE SQUEE!!!" -they stare intentively at me- O_O


 
Hopefully... fingers crossed!
And AW.... they sound so cute!


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah Honey is allergic to pine, and the owners before me of the two girls said they too were allergic.
> 
> I have an idea, to change the closet I have (nice, 5 by 5!! into a guinea room. the high shelves can hold any supplies, and then I need to find what to lay down on the bottom, since there is carpet -.- and cover the corners so they don't chew the walls :lol:


I think most are allergic to it.... I have actually yet to hear of one who wasnt, lol....
Lol... good luck with the piggie closet!!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well my bf had his family's ones in pine, my friend's had hers in pine, without a problem. Then again they also never gave them hay. Or many veggies. >.> And me being me my animals get the best care :3 a room to play in, I'll be making some stuff out of fabric for them (tunnels and maybe a fabric/cardboard playpen?), veggies each day... except Honey won't eat veggies.

Here's a question... anyone's ratties act like fridge alarms?? xD


----------



## Bombalurina

To hark back to ratty bedding - I use lino to cover all my shelves, even though they are solid plastic. It's pretty tough, it only gets slightly chewed and it is SO easy to clean. I used to use towels, and trying to scrape off the results when someone ate too much lettuce....ugh. With lino you can wipe it clean even more easily than plastic. Plus, it's really cheap. I floored both halves of my Furet Tower plus 7 shelves with 2 square metres.

My rats don't immediately twig when someone opens the fridge, but they sure do know when lunchtime is...


----------



## Sena Hansler

haha I knew it :3 everyone knows when it's food time.. (even my bettas x.x)


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> haha I knew it :3 everyone knows when it's food time.. (even my bettas x.x)


 
Ug, tell me about it, lmao, about 2-3 times a week I make my dogs homemade meals (chicken, brown rice, beef, green beans... I have different recipes...and different ingrediants) and they go CRAZY, the second they see me take out their bowls and the measuring stuff it is non stop BEGGING...

and the bettas are no better! the second I pick up the food container(s) everyone swims up to the top and wiggles... and the girls start JUMPING, lol... 
they make it look like I never feed them XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know. they lie >.> we DO feed them! little rascals. I wasn't going to feed my cavys more veggies, because they had their share for today! Still cannot get my darn Honey to eat her veggies though. Lettuce, peppers, carrots, cilantro... x.x


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, stubborn.... pig XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know xD All well. the pellets she'll eat... and it has vitamin C in it :/ I guess. I'll keep offering greens...but not much I can do.


----------



## LittleBettas

Does she like fruits?


----------



## Sena Hansler

she nibbled a little bit of apple :/ that's it. I might get regular oranges, and give her some. 
The other two pretended not to like peppers so they could get lettuce and carrots xD naww they ate it after I was gone.


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, cute!!!!
Have you tried apple sauce (natural kind with no sugar added)... my rabbit LOVED it... especially when I froze it


----------



## Sena Hansler

hmmm no? o.o I'll try it  she won't eat it I will!


----------



## LittleBettas

XD
It is yummy... especially when its hot out :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler

xD agreed!!


----------



## Bombalurina

You guys cook your apple sauce? Wierd.


----------



## LittleBettas

Cook?
Lol.. no... I put it in the freezer! It makes great treats for little critters and taste good for people to


----------



## Sena Hansler

Honey weighs one pound (perfect), Creature 1.4 (BAD BAD BAD) and Panda 1.9 (alright but should be fatter) :| HOW COULD SOMEONE DO THIS TO ANIMALS?!!!!


----------



## LittleBettas

:-( poor babies :-(


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'm so mad and I decided to rant on the "rant thread" :lol: I no longer think they were given up "because of allergies". No. They didn't want them anymore plain and simple no sugar coating, no wax coating, they didn't want them, neglected them, didn't take them to the vet, gave them away. Simple :| and cruel.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

ooooh, I had a rat named Thor too. It was a girl though. I know, I'm a weirdo. She was so pretty. She was gray and had a white streak that looked like lightening. She had one black eye and one red eye. I had to get rid of her though. I miss her.


----------



## LittleBettas

Thats how I ended up with my box turtle.... but in this case... I was TOLD, the kid had gotten bored of her, had stopped feeding her and watering her for 4 months.... and she was kept in a 5 gallon tank with no light


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, if someone has to rehome her because of appropriate reasons, okay  but I still think people should take in mine a "kid's" pet should be "family pet" otherwise kids don't learn very well (some kids, not all).

How much should a longhaired guinea weigh? If my baby Honey is one pound, and Creature, 2-3 years old, is 1.4 ... :| I am sure she should weigh WAY more. I need an actual number to set a goal towards, because I keep getting silly answers of "it's normal to feel ribs" and "don't overfeed". I don't overfeed though, I feed juuuust right  Panda is 1.9, and I am sure some of it has to be from her hair xD she's so fluffy!!!


----------



## VikingPrincess

Whoa! Gone for a few days and my thread exploded into 13 pages! Hahahaha....I have not read all the replies yet. Give me a moment to catch up. 

Pitluvs - No,I am not on "The Rat Shack". Well I am (username is Blueberry), but I don't post. I am just a lurker there (personal reasons/issues with another member there). 

And yes,I certainly do know what a 'heart rat' is. It is indeed nice when other people understand what I mean! Also my next male ratty is going to be named Loki! :-D

Rats are highly addicting...GGMR Syndrome (Gotta Get More Rats) hits the best of us.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: GGMR :lol:


----------



## VikingPrincess

Finally got through the whole thread! Hahaha...rats to ferrets to cats to guinea pigs...:lol:

I would like a ferret one day,I spent months and months researching. However I am not sure I could get past the smell. 

I used to have guinea pigs too. I had 5 of them. I think they are cute,but I doubt I will ever have them again. I had huge cages made for mine out of those cubes. I could never find coroplast,so I used table clothes for their "floor" and never had any problems with that. 



Rosso1011 said:


> Not sure of exact brands but you can try finding corn cob bedding, I've heard of cotton-based bedding, if you can find something that is similar to carefresh (made from recycled paper or cardboard) that would be just as good. The big thing with pet care is to stay away from aspen and pine. Also, be careful with wood shavings, because some small pets have allergies to it. One of my girls did not care for wood shavings and would sit there sneezing.


No! I would avoid corncob! I had a rat die from impaction after he ate a lot of it. Plus it can get moldy pretty fast. 

Aspen is actually quite safe and what I have been using for over 9-10 yrs now,with NO problems. I also occasionally use Boxo (a paper based bedding)...I only use that though if I cannot find aspen. 

Pine and cedar are the ones to stay away from. They contain phenols,which are toxic to small animals and give them respiratory illness. 



Shirleythebetta said:


> ooooh, I had a rat named Thor too. It was a girl though. I know, I'm a weirdo. She was so pretty. She was gray and had a white streak that looked like lightening. She had one black eye and one red eye. I had to get rid of her though. I miss her.


Aw,a girly named Thor? Thats okay. She sounded so pretty.


----------



## VikingPrincess

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: GGMR :lol:


Haha,yep. A term coined by rat enthusiasts! Such a serious infliction! ;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: betta bug, GGMR.... :lol: There needs to be help groups, like Alcoholics Anonymous, just GGMR Anonymous :lol: and Betta Bug Anonymous :3

Also I was thinking, when I find aspen, to put aspen beneath the fleece. I think they'd like that o.o


----------



## VikingPrincess

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: betta bug, GGMR.... :lol: There needs to be help groups, like Alcoholics Anonymous, just GGMR Anonymous :lol: and Betta Bug Anonymous :3
> 
> Also I was thinking, when I find aspen, to put aspen beneath the fleece. I think they'd like that o.o


Haha,I agree...there def' needs to be groups for these syndromes! :lol: But were all probably too "far gone" now....lolol! 

I never put any aspen beneath fleece before,but I think it would be nice and cushion-y for them.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well all my guineas have bad reaction to pine (I found out from Honey, the owners before found out from theirs). And plus, since Creature pees as much as she drinks I need to have something absorbing it beneath the fleece


----------



## VikingPrincess

Pine is bad for small animals anyways. I know pet stores sell it, but it shouldn't be on the market! :shock: There are phenols in it and they are toxic to small animals. 

Have you thought of litter training your guineas? I never litter trained mine and apparently they are hard to litter train, but it is possible. But yes, I say put some aspen or Carefresh/Boxo under the fleece for absorption.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Honey wriggles when I hold her when she needs to pee. It's pretty hard to train them... Honey won't pee on the floor though, she needs something to pee on so her not so worried about xD Panda pees wherever: on you, on the floor, on the fleece... And Creature doesn't really have a choice it seems like she cannot hold it anyways. :lol: I have thought of it though...


----------



## Bombalurina

That's one reason I love lino now. When my boys pee (which they do, everywhere), it doesn't get absorbed into the bedding so there is no risk of ammonia staying in the cage, because I can just wipe the puddles straight off the lino. God bless lino, says I. 

Lol, here we have NRF (New Rat Fever)!

Hey Sena, did you find out how much that poor little piggy should weigh?  All my prayers for her.


----------



## VikingPrincess

NRF - thats great! I like that one too. But we use GGMR here in Canada and the states.


----------



## Bombalurina

I *really* want a little hairless female. My friends brought over their ten-week old hairless girl and I dropped her on top of Hyde's back for a moment. He's a good foot long without stretching, with another 8 inches of tail, fat as a whale and covered in boofy cream fur. She looked so cute with him, like an ugly little pixie riding a polar bear. Gah! I want one!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

I actually just got a hairless female! She's the standard pink eyes, pink skin, curly whiskers, but her sister is a Rex/hairless, grey skin, bit of peach fuzz on her face. Thier four weeks old! Well be getting another rattie soon, close in age, so when ones out, there's still a friend in Thier cage!
I also have a red eyed white female, shes just over a year. And I could never be without my babies!!


----------



## Bombalurina

Four weeks? That's really young. I wouldn't necessarily trust a breeder who lets them go that early. They sound very cute, though! Pictures?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Actually, we got them at three weeks. We had the formula ready, and fresh veggies, then made a baby mush of rat blocks, carrots and fruits. They went crazy for it! 
It was my first time with ratties that young, and I was nervous, kept both eyes on em for the first four days, ready to rush them back to Thier mother, or a vet, checking up on how to take care of three week olds.. It was pretty stressful, though the girls are just perfect, active, popcorning, eating, wrestling, peeing and leaving tiny raisins on the bed. =]

I might not Get any more that young, I'll wait a week or two more.


----------



## VikingPrincess

Rats are not weaned till 4 weeks and most good breeders don't let them go till AT LEAST 5 weeks. I bred rats years ago,before I got into rescue and I would never let babies go before 5 weeks. Just curious where you got them? 




Bombalurina said:


> I *really* want a little hairless female. My friends brought over their ten-week old hairless girl and I dropped her on top of Hyde's back for a moment. He's a good foot long without stretching, with another 8 inches of tail, fat as a whale and covered in boofy cream fur. She looked so cute with him, like an ugly little pixie riding a polar bear. Gah! I want one!


Awww,I ADORE hairless ratties. I used to have 4, all rescues. I miss them. Hairless rats are really hard to get here,but my eyes are always peeled. I took in one hairless rat from my cousin before and he was so neglected and skinny and full of scabs and sadly he only lived about a week...:-( His name was Jake. My other hairless ratties were named Potato, Ringalo & Milenko. 

I should dig up my old pictures of them!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

I got them from a LPS..not the one i usually go to, but still relatively safe place to get fish, they actually take care of them.
i admit its mostly my fault, the girl was feeding them, and i fell in love with Arya..I dont usually get to go this store, so i knew if i waited, i wouldent have been able to get back there. but like i said, i wont be going that young again..too stressful! and you can definitly see the difference a week makes for them! so ill be behaving myself in the future..


----------



## VikingPrincess

Aw,I understand. I must of missed it the first time where you got them and for some reason thought you went to a breeder. Yes, a week certainly makes a difference! :-D Good luck with them. If you have pictures,I would LOVE to see them. I am a sucker for ratty pictures. Rats are actually my number one passion. 

I am like 2 buses away from a couple of pet stores and I only go out there when I NEED to (aspen, crickets or some other supplies), but my last rat came from a pet store because I couldn't leave without her. I know it makes me sort of a hypocrite because I am highly in rescuing animals,but I mean this rat 'spoke to me' and I couldn't leave her there and possibly have her become snake food (not against snakes eating,but my Kyna is NOT snake food and is too cute to be a feeder).


----------



## Rosso1011

VikingPrincess said:


> Finally got through the whole thread! Hahaha...rats to ferrets to cats to guinea pigs...:lol:
> 
> I would like a ferret one day,I spent months and months researching. However I am not sure I could get past the smell.
> 
> I used to have guinea pigs too. I had 5 of them. I think they are cute,but I doubt I will ever have them again. I had huge cages made for mine out of those cubes. I could never find coroplast,so I used table clothes for their "floor" and never had any problems with that.
> 
> 
> 
> No! I would avoid corncob! I had a rat die from impaction after he ate a lot of it. Plus it can get moldy pretty fast.
> 
> Aspen is actually quite safe and what I have been using for over 9-10 yrs now,with NO problems. I also occasionally use Boxo (a paper based bedding)...I only use that though if I cannot find aspen.
> 
> Pine and cedar are the ones to stay away from. They contain phenols,which are toxic to small animals and give them respiratory illness.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw,a girly named Thor? Thats okay. She sounded so pretty.


I think I got one of my beddings mixed up when I said that. I never knew that about corncob bedding. I just know I had seen it listed as a bedding type for small animals. I'll make sure not to ever try that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bombalurina

I'm lucky with my rats - my RSPCA generally has some in, and when they don't, I'm friends with a breeder, so I can avoid petshops.  3 of my boys are RSPCA, and the two in my avatar came from the girls.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

They are doing amazing..They love me and my boyfriend, though Arya is much more of an explorer than Varys..it may have to do with Varys being hairless? Anyone have comments?

Right now, they have three cages! A night cage, next to our bed, a "play cage" which is 1.5 ft by four by two, longer than taller, and im setting up another play cage, which is 1.5 feet wide and deep, but four feet tall. I cant help rearranging thier cages all the time, so pretty muich every time they go into the play cage something has been added or moved..they love it!

I also crochet, so ive made them hammocks and bridges, and i just finished my first try at a "rat hut" and it came out pretty well!

And heres the pictures! First four are them on the first day, the next six is a few days after we got them, and the rest are of them a week later..The last few are of my other rattie, Sammich, shes just over a year, but was born a feeder, so I think her time is near..Shes always had that bald spot, wierd, but i find it cute..and she loves reeses peices!


----------



## Pitluvs

Holy all over the place on topics Batman! Guys, please could you keep this Ratties topic on topic? haha I am all for any small animal, but I enjoy chatting about rats in rat threads


----------



## undergunfire

I have two little boys ! I had been ratless for over a year and decided to take the plunge again (lost my passion when my big 'ol 3.5 year old boy died), when I saw two adorable babies available from a breeder in my state. I fell in love with them through their pictures...especially since one of them looked like my Spoots (my heart rat). We drove the 3 hours there and 3 hours back on Jan. 22nd to pick them up!

They are 6 weeks old and both dumbo eared. Thaddeus is a Blue Blazed Bareback Rex and Tate is a Black Dalmatian Down-under Odd-Eye Rex (phew!). I named them after characters from the tv show "American Horror Story". I just love my little Rexy boys :lol:.


Thaddeus...










Tate...











And they live in a Martin's R680. I make and sew all of their hammies & liners .....


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Pitluvs said:


> Holy all over the place on topics Batman! Guys, please could you keep this Ratties topic on topic? haha I am all for any small animal, but I enjoy chatting about rats in rat threads


 I agree! Since apparently this is the only place you can comfortably talk with other rattie lovers!


----------



## Rosso1011

I have two little boys ! I had been ratless for over a year and decided to take the plunge again (lost my passion when my big 'ol 3.5 year old boy died), when I saw two adorable babies available from a breeder in my state. I fell in love with them through their pictures...especially since one of them looked like my Spoots (my heart rat). We drove the 3 hours there and 3 hours back on Jan. 22nd to pick them up!

They are 6 weeks old and both dumbo eared. Thaddeus is a Blue Blazed Bareback Rex and Tate is a Black Dalmatian Down-under Odd-Eye Rex (phew!). I named them after characters from the tv show "American Horror Story". I just love my little Rexy boys :lol:.

And they live in a Martin's R680. I make and sew all of their hammies & liners .....


They are adorable! I love the way you decorated the cage, too! I wish I was that crafty. And yes I messed up the quote when I went to edit. :-|


----------



## Pitluvs

undergunfire said:


> I have two little boys ! I had been ratless for over a year and decided to take the plunge again (lost my passion when my big 'ol 3.5 year old boy died), when I saw two adorable babies available from a breeder in my state. I fell in love with them through their pictures...especially since one of them looked like my Spoots (my heart rat). We drove the 3 hours there and 3 hours back on Jan. 22nd to pick them up!
> 
> They are 6 weeks old and both dumbo eared. Thaddeus is a Blue Blazed Bareback Rex and Tate is a Black Dalmatian Down-under Odd-Eye Rex (phew!). I named them after characters from the tv show "American Horror Story". I just love my little Rexy boys :lol:.
> 
> 
> Thaddeus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they live in a Martin's R680. I make and sew all of their hammies & liners .....


I have that same Martin's cage, it's my backup. I just LOVE your hammock set, and love the fact that you cover the floors. I actually have two R699's, but I took one apart and made a R680. Mine are 7 years old though, and starting to show wear. Your boys are gorgeous, reminds me of two I bought years ago. The first boy doesn't look odd eye to me though lol I have an odd eye boy, Ash  Congrats though, I couldn't have turned away from them myself!

My odd eye...


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

...want..odd-eye..rattikins...


----------



## Pitluvs

I've had two odd eyes over my time, and a one eye lol Ash was a fluke, as he was actually a feeder litter but he grew to big for his predator  He's one of my favorites but he's not to happy about human touch. He never bites though, just protests like crazy at the sign of any affection.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Awe! That's too bad, he looks extra cuddly! 
I'm hoping to rescue an old lady from near my home, in Rhode Island.
I'm hoping sammi can have a friend! I've started to look online at rescues and Craigslist, but so far have only been contacted by a breeder, and I'm looking to give some old girl a place to live out her days in luxury..


----------



## undergunfire

Your odd-eye is adorable, PitLuvs! I agree though....I don't see odd-eye in Thadd's, but that's okay . 

I need to sew more hammies! I had a month to prepare for the boys and only sewed two sets (which have already been used) and cage cleaning is in 2 days, hehe. Do you sew your own or do you buy them?


----------



## Pitluvs

I sew my own  I have bought from rat rescues who use the profits to help with their rescues, but I find it cheaper to make my own. I usually make cubes, flats, pouches, tunnels and double decker types. Try making cubes out of old jeans, so sturdy and my rats LOVE them. Sadly, I have a huge box full of material but my kids broke my sewing machine :*( So, I bought a new sewing machine for my Mom for Christmas so I'm sending all my material to her to make me hammocks LOL


----------



## Pitluvs

I sew my own  I have bought from rat rescues who use the profits to help with their rescues, but I find it cheaper to make my own. I usually make cubes, flats, pouches, tunnels and double decker types. Try making cubes out of old jeans, so sturdy and my rats LOVE them. Sadly, I have a huge box full of material but my kids broke my sewing machine :*( So, I bought a new sewing machine for my Mom for Christmas so I'm sending all my material to her to make me hammocks LOL


----------



## Bombalurina

Yesterday, my mum offered to clean my cage for me since I am sick. She put on rubber gloves (I scoffed at her for being fussy), and got started. She paused to try and stroke Jekyll, and suddenly my docile, sweet, pretty, gentle, boggly cuddle-bug turned into a savage beast who latched onto her finger. 

I'd forgotten to warn her that Jekyll is very scared of gloves.  He would never bite an ungloved finger, but big thick rubber gloves make him very nippy. That is, in fact, the first time he has ever bitten - previously he's given my socked toes warning nips (he doesn't like socks, either), but this was unprecedented. I think it may have been the size of the gloves.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Sorry to butt in, but do any of you know any good rat breeders in VA? Or any rat breeders who ship to VA? My local petstore has rats, but they only have black, red eyed white, and the occasional black hooded. They also only carry boys. Not that I don't like boys, but I'm looking for a bit of coat variation. Thanks.


----------



## Bombalurina

I can't help with the breeders, but do you have any local shelters? Three of my boys are from the RSPCA and they are beautiful.


----------



## undergunfire

BettaMommy531rip said:


> Sorry to butt in, but do any of you know any good rat breeders in VA? Or any rat breeders who ship to VA? My local petstore has rats, but they only have black, red eyed white, and the occasional black hooded. They also only carry boys. Not that I don't like boys, but I'm looking for a bit of coat variation. Thanks.


The AZ breeder that I got mine from ships, but I know it's costly! You may have better luck finding a breeder in a bordering state if there aren't any in VA.


----------



## Bombalurina

Just re-arranged the cage. Now it kind of looks like one of those European streets lined with apartments with washing strung between them because of the way I've arranged the shelves. Hopefully it will help Hyde and his dreadful back legs to climb to the top more easily.


----------



## Pitluvs

I gotta second the rescue/shelter option, mine are all rescues and amazing pet rats  I'm not a fan of breeders AT ALL lol

What's up with Hyde's back legs? HED?


----------



## VikingPrincess

Rosso1011 said:


> I think I got one of my beddings mixed up when I said that. I never knew that about corncob bedding. I just know I had seen it listed as a bedding type for small animals. I'll make sure not to ever try that. Thanks for the info.


Thats okay and no problem!



LyzzaRyzz said:


> They are doing amazing..They love me and my boyfriend, though Arya is much more of an explorer than Varys..it may have to do with Varys being hairless? Anyone have comments?


It is probably just her personality. Some rats are much more of an explorer then others, especially girlies. 



Pitluvs said:


> Holy all over the place on topics Batman! Guys, please could you keep this Ratties topic on topic? haha I am all for any small animal, but I enjoy chatting about rats in rat threads


Yes. I was gone for days and came back to pages and pages of non rat related stuff...



Pitluvs said:


> I gotta second the rescue/shelter option, mine are all rescues and amazing pet rats  I'm not a fan of breeders AT ALL lol
> 
> What's up with Hyde's back legs? HED?


Why aren't you a fan of breeders? There are GOOD and responsible ones out there. I know some personally.


----------



## Pitluvs

I'm a fan of Ethical Breeders and sadly there are very few. I cannot think of any in Canada myself. Ethical is much different than Responsible. There's a huge problem out there with homeless animals (rats)... Anyways, the big difference is Ethical breeders only breed to better their lines, and find suitable homes for those who don't fit their breeding standards. They also have few litters. They also spend money on breeding, never making a profit. Breeding out health issues is a huge must. I have yet to come across any that do this. Please keep in mind, I'm a supporter and adopter of Maritime Rat Rescue, I adopt pets (except for my last two from the pet store that were owner surrenders I couldn't get before they were dropped off). I don't support any breeding really, unless it's for a purpose (and not to make money or have cute babies)


----------



## VikingPrincess

Yeah,there are none in Canada that I am aware of. There was a lady here in NFLD some yrs ago, got some rats off her...but she ended up leaving the province and I believe she gave up breeding sue to having a baby. 

The ones I am talking about are in the states. Also I know of a few breeders who only breed for colors...I have seen people avoiding varieties like Siamese, hoodeds and the 'common' colors to get things like merle, blue, lilac, chocolate...ya know,the fancy ones. I have bit of a problem with that. I love all rats and do have a merle rat, but some people are more concerned with color and fancy-ness then temperament and health.


----------



## Bombalurina

Pitluvs said:


> I gotta second the rescue/shelter option, mine are all rescues and amazing pet rats  I'm not a fan of breeders AT ALL lol
> 
> What's up with Hyde's back legs? HED?


What's HED? I'm guessing we probably have a different name for it here.  His problem is a combination of bumblefoot (caused by his weight) and....his weight. He used to be 815 grams, but he's down to 705g recently. He's a big boy, and with age taking its toll on his joints, he's just not as mobile as he was. He can still climb, but he can't jump at all now. He has to pull himself up by his front legs.

I have to say, most breeders around here (not that we have many) aren't great, simply churning out litters (from different females, thankfully) without regard to genetics, but the ladies I got Richelieu and D'Artagnan from are really good.


----------



## Pitluvs

VikingPrincess said:


> Yeah,there are none in Canada that I am aware of. There was a lady here in NFLD some yrs ago, got some rats off her...but she ended up leaving the province and I believe she gave up breeding sue to having a baby.
> 
> The ones I am talking about are in the states. Also I know of a few breeders who only breed for colors...I have seen people avoiding varieties like Siamese, hoodeds and the 'common' colors to get things like merle, blue, lilac, chocolate...ya know,the fancy ones. I have bit of a problem with that. I love all rats and do have a merle rat, but some people are more concerned with color and fancy-ness then temperament and health.


I think there was one out in BC that was pretty good, she put her breeding on hold to help out with rescue. I could care less about color or marking myself, I just want them to live long. They pass way to easily. Sadly, most of mine are pet store rats... not many homeless breeder rats around here.



Bombalurina said:


> What's HED? I'm guessing we probably have a different name for it here.  His problem is a combination of bumblefoot (caused by his weight) and....his weight. He used to be 815 grams, but he's down to 705g recently. He's a big boy, and with age taking its toll on his joints, he's just not as mobile as he was. He can still climb, but he can't jump at all now. He has to pull himself up by his front legs.
> 
> I have to say, most breeders around here (not that we have many) aren't great, simply churning out litters (from different females, thankfully) without regard to genetics, but the ladies I got Richelieu and D'Artagnan from are really good.


HED, Hind End Degeneration. My Dean has this, the muscles start to weaken in the hind end  My biggest boy was 680g, but he's down to about 500g since he's getting up there in age. I have never seen a rat as big as Hyde in person lol


----------



## undergunfire

I chose to get rats from a breeder this time because I was exhausted with the health issues from rescue rats (all my previous were CL rescues or unwanted from aquaintences, one had a litter & I kept the 7 babies). It was soo heart breaking....once one was over an illness or issue, another one came down with something. 

Not saying ill never have rescues again, but I'm quite thrilled to have been able to get my boys, and don't have to worry about the health issues. The breeder I got them from has been doing it for 13 years, so she knows her lines and gets rats from breeders she trusts to breed into her lines.

I even got to meet mama and daddy rat, as well as the boy's uncles...and they were all really healthy and so lovable! I'm already planning on getting another baby from a litter their uncle is producing this summer....he apparently produces big squishy super lovey dovey bubs .


----------



## Pitluvs

I'd be really interested to see if you didn't have any issues with them. I haven't had any issues with mine, other than URI which any rat can get lol I would be interested in your spotted guy, and if he's a high white (or high white in the litter) which can cause mega colon?


----------



## Bombalurina

Pitluvs said:


> HED, Hind End Degeneration. My Dean has this, the muscles start to weaken in the hind end  My biggest boy was 680g, but he's down to about 500g since he's getting up there in age. I have never seen a rat as big as Hyde in person lol


Ah, we call it HLD, Hind Leg Degeneration.  Yeah, Hyde is a bit of a fatty. He's my monster boy, but he is so amazing to cuddle...all that squish...plenty to love.  He's so gentle, too...my gentle giant.


----------



## SDragon

Kyna is my Fave!!!


----------



## Bombalurina

I'm going on holiday soon to the Great Barrier Reef (yay, fishies!), and I'm leaving my boys behind with a friend. At the moment, they run to me when they see me, and no matter how happy they are with someone else will always try to get to me when they can. Will they still remember me when I get back?


----------



## Rosso1011

We talking about the ratties? They definitely will. All 5 will be lined up at the door of the cage(s) when you get back with this that says "please pick me up" (while giving rat version of puppy dog eyes).


----------



## Bombalurina

*Squee!* Such a cute image. I want that.  

Check out these little cuties in the local RSPCA: 
http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=184288&result=43&statusID=3
http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=184285&result=40&statusID=3
http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=184286&result=41&statusID=3
http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=184287&result=42&statusID=3


----------



## Cinderwolf

I am new around here with Little Benvolio but I just had to chime in. I LOVE rats  I have 4 myself. I got my first girls in 2010 and I jsut got my 2 boys about a month ago : ) They live in a double critter nation 







This is Quinten, and big fat Beige boy.







His brother, Dante, a black silvering Berk. 







And my girls, Roxy and La Jolla <3 They are sisters and hard to tell apart haha.


----------



## Bombalurina

They are gorgeous! Quinten reminds me of my boy Hyde. <3


----------



## Cinderwolf

Bombalurina said:


> They are gorgeous! Quinten reminds me of my boy Hyde. <3


Thanks : ) I love them


----------



## purplemuffin

Those sisters are so sweet! Rats are cute :3


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

I need your advice guys!
My poor sammi has been diagnosed with a pituitary tumor. It's causing massive porphyrin crusties, and I'm wondering of there's a tried n true method that works to remove them?


----------



## Bombalurina

I just bathe their nose and mouth gently with a cotton bud (do you guys call them Q-tips?) dipped in warm water.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol my friend's guinea looks like a rat.... Pointy nose, eyes, short hair, and bites hard.. lol! He doesn't like females at all though :/ but sounds like a guinea...acts like one somewhat... XD its her guinea rat :3


----------

